# Haro - for identification



## Huffykid (Jul 28, 2017)

Newbie here....I saw this Haro hub with spokes and rim at my friend's house... any insights about the item and its value?


----------



## mongeese (Jul 28, 2017)

Zilcho


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 28, 2017)

Probably won't bring much does anyone there have any idea what they came off of? All my Haros had Mavic brand wheels and hub, check the freewheel for a brand name and cog count.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Griffin 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

Early to mid 2000's. Probably came on a Back Trail.


----------

